# Welche Zertifizierung passt?



## kavuch (17. Mrz 2018)

Hallo.

Ich habe einen Master in Informatik und über 1 Jahr Berufserfahrung (Webentwicklung).
Aufgrund einer Krankheit habe ich meinen Job verloren und bin mittlerweile über 6 Monate krankgeschrieben.
Langsam geht es mir etwas besser, sodass ich mich bald wieder neu bewerben werde.
Mit Java SE habe ich früher recht viel gemacht (z.B. Bachelorarbeit), die letzten Jahre allerdings kaum.
Nun habe ich überlegt, eine Java-Zertifizierung zu machen, um wieder einen Bonus im Lebenslauf zu haben und die mehrmonatige Pause etwas "auszugleichen". Sodass ich bescheinigen kann, dass ich mich nicht nur ausgeruht, sondern meine eingerosteten Java-Kenntnisse wieder aufgefrischt und sogar erweitert habe.
Konkret interessiert mich *Java EE*.

Die angebotenen Zertifizierungen im Bereich EE verlangen schon Einiges an Kenntnissen, sie scheinen recht komplex.
Eine gute Alternative wäre eine Zertifizierung im Bereich SE, z.B. der Oracle Certified Professional, Java SE 8. Der Professional setzt allerdings noch den Associate voraus.
Beide SE-Zertifizierungen scheinen machbar, selbstverständlich mit entsprechender Vorbereitung.

Hat jemand in dem Bereich Erfahrung und kann mir etwas raten?

Danke!


----------



## Tobse (18. Mrz 2018)

Die Zertifizierung ist Schall und Rauch. Je nachdem, wo du dich bewirbst, wissen das die Personaler auch; deine zukünftigen Kollegen wissen es auf jeden Fall. Um wirklich einen Bonus zu haben, musst du dich auch tatsächlich mit der Materie auseinandersetzen. Im Bewerbungsprozess kannst du dein Wissen dann beweisen.

Im Java EE Umfeld ist der aktuelle Hype "Spring Cloud" und "Spring MVC". Mit diesen Skills findest du leicht einen Job in der Webentwicklung. Arbeite dich ein (es gibt kostenlose Online Tutorials). Wenn du unbedingt möchtest, kannst du danach auch noch ein Zertifikat machen. Schaden tut es nicht.

Eine Java SE stelle zu finden ist dagegen nicht so leicht; es gibt nicht viele. Gute Swing-Kenntnisse sind da vmtl. ein starkes Plus. Ggf. auch wenn Java und Hardware zusammenbringen kannst (vgl. Raspberry).

Die Android-Schiene gibts natürlich auchnoch. Da rate ich aber mit deinem Kenntnisstand ab. Es ist sehr schwer, mit Android gut zu sein und vielle Stellen gibt es nicht - du müsstest wahrscheinlich selbstständig Apps entwickeln oder für eine Agentur arbeiten.


----------



## L0oNY (20. Mrz 2018)

kavuch hat gesagt.:


> Sodass ich bescheinigen kann, dass ich mich nicht nur ausgeruht, sondern meine eingerosteten Java-Kenntnisse wieder aufgefrischt und sogar erweitert habe.
> 
> Danke!



Deiner Motivation in allen Ehren, aber wenn ich in einem Vorstellungsgespräch zeigen MÜSSTE, dass ich während einer Krankheit trotzdem was gemacht habe, dann würde ich den Arbeitgeber nicht haben wollen. Wenn du krank bist, bist du krank. Du willst dem Personaler auch nicht den Eindruck vermitteln, dass du gerne während einer Krankheit zuhause weiter arbeiten könntest.
Das ist meine persönliche Meinung und ich weiß, dass im wirklichen Leben es nicht so einfach ist, weil da auch andere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen, wie z.B die Art der Krankheit.


----------



## shweta (21. Mrz 2018)

Hey ... i am feeling very proud that there is a people who are dedicated to their work. its great that you are again go on work. if your are then in interview you can mention it. if your are good in java EE you do not need any new certificate for rejoining of work. but if you are really interested in doing certification then you can give a test of *Oracle* and get the certificate.


----------



## JuKu (23. Mrz 2018)

kavuch hat gesagt.:


> Konkret interessiert mich *Java EE*.
> 
> Die angebotenen Zertifizierungen im Bereich EE verlangen schon Einiges an Kenntnissen, sie scheinen recht komplex.
> Eine gute Alternative wäre eine Zertifizierung im Bereich SE, z.B. der Oracle Certified Professional, Java SE 8.



Als erstes solltest du wissen, dass Oracle im September letzten Jahres *Java EE abgeschoben hat* - *Oracle also Java EE gar nicht mehr länger betreut und weiterentwickelt*!
Demzufolge sind die angebotenen Zertifikate auf der Webseite entweder veraltet (vermutlich hat sich einfach noch keiner um die Webseite gekümmert) oder Quatsch. In Java 10 (am 21.03.2018 erschienen) wurden jetzt auch sämtliche Java EE Module (und somit Klassen) aus Java selbst entfernt.
JavaEE soll fortan von der Eclipse Foundation weiterentwickelt werden, allerdings ist dort bisher nicht wirklich was passiert, da es noch viele rechtliche Sachen zu klären gibt und diese auch nicht das selbe Budget haben und haben werden wie Oracle (da dieses ja kostenlos angeboten wird).
Demzufolge heißt JavaEE jetzt auch nicht mehr "Java Enterprise Edition" (Java EE), sondern "*Eclipse Enterprise for Java*" *ee4j*. Quasi ist Java EE jetzt nichts weiter mehr als eine einfache Library wie der Rest auch.

Und wie @Tobse schon sagte, hat die Zertifizierung nichts zu sagen.
Ich kenne genug Leute, die sie besitzen und die behaupten, dass sie absolut nichts bringt, außer dass man mehrere 1000€ da reininvestiert, um sich dann am Ende mit einem Titel versehen zu können, der letzendlich eh nur Dekoration darstellt.


----------



## mrBrown (23. Mrz 2018)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Als erstes solltest du wissen, dass Oracle im September letzten Jahres *Java EE abgeschoben hat* - *Oracle also Java EE gar nicht mehr länger betreut und weiterentwickelt*!
> Demzufolge sind die angebotenen Zertifikate auf der Webseite entweder veraltet (vermutlich hat sich einfach noch keiner um die Webseite gekümmert) oder Quatsch. In Java 10 (am 21.03.2018 erschienen) wurden jetzt auch sämtliche Java EE Module (und somit Klassen) aus Java selbst entfernt.


Oracle kann allerdings trotzdem Zertifizierungen dafür anbieten - das schließt sich doch beides nicht aus?



JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Demzufolge heißt JavaEE jetzt auch nicht mehr "Java Enterprise Edition" (Java EE), sondern "*Eclipse Enterprise for Java*" *ee4j*. Quasi ist Java EE jetzt nichts weiter mehr als eine einfache Library wie der Rest auch.


Man hat sich doch grad für JakartaEE als neuen Namen entscheiden?


----------



## JuKu (24. Mrz 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Oracle kann allerdings trotzdem Zertifizierungen dafür anbieten - das schließt sich doch beides nicht aus?



Naja, sie entwickeln es selbst nicht, bieten aber Zertifikate an. Ich finde das ist ein Widerspruch in sich.



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Man hat sich doch grad für JakartaEE als neuen Namen entscheiden?



Habs auch gerade gelesen. Sry! Da war ich noch nicht gut genug informiert! 
Anscheinend haben die eine Community Umfrage gemacht.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (24. Mrz 2018)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Naja, sie entwickeln es selbst nicht, bieten aber Zertifikate an. Ich finde das ist ein Widerspruch in sich.


Ich habe kaum jemals Lehrgänge beim jeweiligen Produkt-Hersteller gemacht, sondern meistens bei Drittanbietern. Ich finde es gut, dass es die gibt und kann daran nichts Widersprüchliches sehen.
Mein erstes Auto war übrigens ein Fiat. Meinen Führerschein haben die aber nicht ausgestellt. Na ja, vielleicht wäre ich damals als FCVD besser gefahren (Fiat certified vehicle driver)


----------



## JuKu (25. Mrz 2018)

Ja, das stimmt. Dennoch glaube ich nicht, dass Oracle diese Zertifikate in Zukunft weiter anbieten wird, weil alles an das ee4j Komittee übergeben wurde. Aber wir werden sehen! 

Bezüglich Auto:
@Meniskusschaden Ich glaube du weißt genau was ich meine!


----------



## mrBrown (25. Mrz 2018)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Ja, das stimmt. Dennoch glaube ich nicht, dass Oracle diese Zertifikate in Zukunft weiter anbieten wird, weil alles an das ee4j Komittee übergeben wurde. Aber wir werden sehen!


Oder, den lästigen Teil (=Entwicklung) ist man los geworden, den lohnenden Teil (= teure Zertifikate verkaufen) behält man


----------



## JuKu (1. Apr 2018)

@mrBrown Das wäre natürlich auch eine Geschäftsidee!


----------

